# la última coca-cola en el desierto



## heidita

En una conversación muy divertida sobre lo que se creen algunos, vamos, se creen muy importantes sin serlo, me dijo esta bonita frase:

Vamos, *¡se creen la última coca-cola en el desierto!*

Genial.

¿Se os ocurre algo que lo mejore?


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

"La última chupada del mango"


----------



## heidita

Wil_the_terrible said:


> "La última chupada del mango"


 

¿¿Y esto qué significa??


----------



## sarm

En España se usa mucho "Creerse la reina de Saba" para referirse a mujeres y "Creerse el rey del mambo" para los hombres.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se cree la mamá de Tarzán.
Se cree bordado a mano.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Toño,  ¿acá no podría aplicar esa famosa frase de ustedes: "*Se cree el ajonjolí de todos los moles*"? Pienso que encajaría a la perfección.

Sls.


----------



## Aviador

Wil_the_terrible said:


> "La última chupada del mango"



 ¡Qué divertido!

En Chile, existe "creerse la última chupá' del mate". Lo encuentro divertido porque veo que hay una expresión muy parecida a la nuestra en un lugar tan lejano como Costa Rica y también porque no se acostumbra, excepto en las áreas rurales del sur, a beber la infusión de hierba mate.
Me gustaría que algún colega de Argentina, Uruguay o Paraguay nos contara si por allá se usa este dicho.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

jajajajja Esa nunca la había oído.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

ToñoTorreón said:


> jajajajja Esa nunca la había oído.


 
Me resulta imposible de creerlo que nunca la hayás escuchado , siendo tan famosísima y tan típica (digo, por aquello del mole). Yo la uso mucho pues me resulta muy ilustrativa de lo que pretendo decir en ocasiones.


----------



## bb008

heidita said:


> En una conversación muy divertida sobre lo que se creen algunos, vamos, se creen muy importantes sin serlo, me dijo esta bonita frase:
> 
> Vamos, *¡se creen la última coca-cola en el desierto!*
> 
> Genial.
> 
> ¿Se os ocurre algo que lo mejore?


 
Esa frase es muy buena y aquí la usamos mucho, pero también hay una canción muy vieja de los ochenta famosa que dice: *"eres el rey y estás en la sucursal del cielo..."*


----------



## the boss

El ajonjolí de todos los moles se le dice a una persona entrometida, que sabe la vida de toda la comunidad, alguien "chismoso".

No la había escuchado en ese sentido.

También dicen: se cree la octava maravilla


----------



## sarm

the boss said:


> También dicen: se cree la octava maravilla



También, también. Esa frase es internacional mira tú por donde


----------



## Rayines

Aviador said:


> ¡Qué divertido!
> 
> En Chile, existe "creerse la última chupá' del mate".


Está buenísimo. No, nunca lo escuché en Argentina. Es más, nunca lo hubiera pensado como algo positivo (positivo-negativo, quiero decir). ¿Es porque todos se quedan esperando que haya más mate, y se terminó allí?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros también decimos "*se cree la divina garza*".


----------



## mirk

También:  

"Se cree el último gansito del refri"
"Se siente parido (a) por los dioses"
"Se siente bordado a mano por artesanos oaxaqueños"
"Se cree que sus pedos no huelen"
"Se siente la Divina envuelta en huevo"
"Se siente que la Tierra no lo merece"


----------



## Aviador

Rayines said:


> Está buenísimo. No, nunca lo escuché en Argentina. Es más, nunca lo hubiera pensado como algo positivo (positivo-negativo, quiero decir). ¿Es porque todos se quedan esperando que haya más mate, y se terminó allí?



Rayines,

Me alegra que te guste. Es un dicho muy popular en Chile que me parece haber oído siempre.
La idea es que, si te gusta mucho el mate, tratarás de disfrutar el último sorbo al máximo y te parecerá, quizá, el mejor porque puede que no haya más.

Venga ese amargo. Chau


----------



## María Madrid

Se cree que es el regalo de Dios a la humanidad. Para los machitos engreídos "el regalo de Dios a las mujeres". Lo decía mucho una amiga mía sueca, no sabría decir si es algo muy común o no, lo que sí es habitual es lo de "el regalo de Dios a..." lo que proceda. Btw, yo digo "coca-cola *del* desierto". Saludos,


----------



## JABON

Ayutuxte said:


> Nosotros también decimos "*se cree la divina garza*".



Con el perdón del paisano agrego:

La mamá de los pollitos
La mamá de Tarzán
La mera menganbrea.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Tenés toda la razón amigo Jabón, se me habían olvidado esas otras expresiones. Muchas gracias por recordármelas.

Gusto en saludarte.


----------



## trejosluna

Wil_the_terrible said:


> "La última chupada del mango"


 
tambien es conocido casi con la misma expresion la siguiente:
"la ultima lamida del queque" o "el ultimo mordisco del queque"


----------



## clares3

En España he oído dos muy buenas:
"Se cree el hijo de la polla roja" (aclaro: la polla roja era el nombre que se daba a un tipo de gallina americana de plumas muy rojas, muy distinta dde las gallinas autóctonas)
"Yo tarzán, tú chita": equivale a yo soy el jefe y tú te callas. 
Clares3


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo también he oído la variante: "la última cerveza del estadio"


----------



## Argótide

JABON said:


> Con el perdón del paisano agrego:
> 
> La mamá de los pollitos
> La mamá de Tarzán
> La mera menganbrea.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Y qué es la menganbrea en El Salvador?


----------



## krolaina

¿Te crees una de las 7 Maravillas? (Aunque ahora hay más...).


----------



## JABON

Argótide said:


> ¿Y qué es la menganbrea en El Salvador?



Hola a todos:

*La mera mengambrea* es un dicho que se ocupa desde tiempos inmemoriales,  aquí en El Salvador, para denotar lo bueno, lo valiente o lo capaz que se puede ser, presume vanidad, se usa cotidianamente.

La mera mera es la mamá, la esposa o la jefa, la que manda.
El mero mero es el marido, el jefe, el presidente, el que manda.

*Mero/a* es un calificativo.

*Menganbrea *nadie sabe lo que es, aún preguntando a los abuelos, no saben de dónde proviene este vocablo. 
Las nuevas generaciones casi no la utilizan, pues la influencia de otras expresiones culturales van anulando nuestra propia identidad, y va cayendo en desuso.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> La mera mera es la mamá, la esposa o la jefa, la que manda.
> El mero mero es el marido, el jefe, el presidente, el que manda.
> 
> *Mero/a* es un calificativo.
> 
> Saludos


Jabón:

Nosotros también usamos la locución *mero mero*, que se refiere al jefe, al mandamás, pero también a la persona más importante de un grupo, la principal (como en un equipo, por ejemplo). ¿Se usa de este modo en El Salvador?

Salúos


----------



## Mili_Flener

Otra expresión que solía escuchar de chica era:

"se cree el último pelo de Kojak"

Saludos veraniegos


----------



## bb008

La canción dice realmente así, tú que preguntas:

*"te crees la última gota de agua en el desierto,*
*y estar con él, es la sucursal del cielo..."*


----------



## the boss

Eso del pelo de Kojak está buenísimo.

En México hay también otros equivalentes, nada mas que un poco mas "subidos" de tono.


----------



## JABON

Argótide said:


> Jabón:
> 
> Nosotros también usamos la locución *mero mero*, que se refiere al jefe, al mandamás, pero también a la persona más importante de un grupo, la principal (como en un equipo, por ejemplo). ¿Se usa de este modo en El Salvador?
> 
> Salúos



Sí, como no.
De la misma manera.

Saludos


----------



## gdiaz

trejosluna said:


> tambien es conocido casi con la misma expresion la siguiente:
> "la ultima lamida del queque" o "el ultimo mordisco del queque"


 
En Chile también decimos "se cree el hoyo del queque" (ese orificio que algunos tienen en el centro).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mili_Flener said:


> Otra expresión que solía escuchar de chica era:
> 
> "se cree el último pelo de Kojak"
> 
> Saludos veraniegos


  ... muy buena, esa la decian mis tios abuelos.


He escuchado decir por acá, "esa quiere cagar mas arriba del culo", me pregunto si queire decir lo mismo, o estoy meando fuera del perol


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hahahahahahahaha he gustado de toditas, aquí con ese sentido yo uso otra:

_Se cre la reina o rey del arroz con pollo._

Por ahora se me ocurren otros no nacionales:

Se cree la última flor del desierto (mujeres)
Se cree el último cactus del desierto (los 2)
Se cree el último oasis del desierto (los 2)

Espero les guste.

Chao

E.P.


----------



## Metzaka

Se cree la divina torta envuelta en papel celofán.


----------



## Arpin

Por España, para alguien que se da mucha importancia, se suele decir

_Ese mea colonia_


----------



## Metzaka

La divina garza.


----------



## ultravioleta

El ombligo del mundo.


----------



## MistressKarina

En Chile, además de "la última chupá del mate", se usa "se cree el hoyo del queque" y "creerse la muerte". La verdad es que no entiendo mucho el sentido de ambas expresiones, pero me imagino lo siguiente:
El queque es un bizcocho de harina que se hornea, a veces, en un molde circular con un orificio al medio. Supongo que el hoyo del queque es importante porque está justo al centro.
Lo de la muerte, no sé bien, jajajaja, es un poco tétrico creerse importante porque puedes matar.


----------



## Lord Delfos

ultravioleta said:


> El ombligo del mundo.



Hace un rato que vengo pensando, y es curioso que en Argentina solamente tengamos esta expresión. Porque realmente nos sobran los que se creen el ombligo del mundo...


----------



## MistressKarina

Lord Delfos said:


> Hace un rato que vengo pensando, y es curioso que en Argentina solamente tengamos esta expresión. Porque realmente nos sobran los que se creen el ombligo del mundo...



De hecho esta expresión es la que le da el nombre aborígen a la Isla de Pascua: Rapa Nui significa el "ombligo del mundo".


----------



## Pinairun

¿No conocen a nadie que crea ser Dios?


----------



## carlosch

MistressKarina said:


> En Chile, además de "la última chupá del mate", se usa "se cree el hoyo del queque" y "creerse la muerte". La verdad es que no entiendo mucho el sentido de ambas expresiones, pero me imagino lo siguiente:
> El queque es un bizcocho de harina que se hornea, a veces, en un molde circular con un orificio al medio.
> Supongo que el hoyo del queque es importante porque está justo al centro.
> Lo de la muerte, no sé bien, jajajaja, es un poco tétrico creerse importante porque puedes matar.


Me imagino que 'queque' proviene de la palabra inglesa _cake_ que significa torta, bizcocho o pastel.

*Nota de moderación:*

Se había abierto un nuevo hilo para "queque" (y "queique") con los mensajes digresivos de este hilo, pero gracias a la oportuna aclaración que se hace en el _post_ 45 (acerca de la frase "el hoyo del queque"), hemos devuelto esa serie de _posts_ a este hilo y se han borrado los mensajes digresivos. Si gustan, pueden abrir un hilo para la castellanización de _cake_. Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## bellota_2601

Se cree el perejil de todas las salsas.
Se cree la ultima coca-cola del desierto ... lo que no sabe es que el mundo cambio a pepsi.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Ayutuxte said:


> Toño, ¿acá no podría aplicar esa famosa frase de ustedes: "*Se cree el ajonjolí de todos los moles*"? Pienso que encajaría a la perfección.
> 
> Sls.


 

No, esa frase no es equivalente a las que se han estado mencionando. Ser "el ajonjolí de todos los moles" es tener el don de la ubicuidad: es estar en todos lados, ir a todos los eventos, fiestas, participar en todas las discusiones. Vaya, es alguien que no puede faltar, que se sabe de antemano que estará presente, como el ajonjolí, indispensable para un buen mole. Algunas veces la expresión se usa en tono irónico, cuado se habla de una persona non-grata.


----------



## Vampiro

carlosch said:


> Me imagino que 'queque' proviene de la palabra inglesa _cake_ que significa torta, bizcocho o pastel.


Lo del "hoyo del queque" no tiene nada que ver con un bizcochuelo, o un pastel.
"Queque" es un eufemismo para nombrar al culo (poto, en Chile).
Por lo tanto "creerse el hoyo del queque", claramente se refiere a otro orificio. Es equivalente a otro dicho: "creerse la raja" ("raja" es también usado por "culo" en estas latitudes).
Son dichos bastante groseros, pero el primero es muy usado en todo nivel.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaguar7

Aquí: "Lo último en guaracha". 

O "se cree la vaca que da más leche" (en realidad lo decimos un poco más fuerte, pero creo que el mensaje se entiende).

Y como ya se dijo antes, "se cree la mamá de Tarzán", pero algunos agregan, "y no es ni Chita".


----------



## nordago

Que post tan interesante y divertido, increible la cantidad de frasemas en torno a una sola situación. En Colombia usamos varios de ellos, el de la cocacola, la mama de los pollitos, etc. Ciertamente, no el de los moles ni del mate, que considero muy regionales. 
Pero Jaguar 7 se refiere al de la vaca y aqui usamos también "se cree la vaca que más caga". Espero que sirva. 
Saludos


----------



## canceriano22

Aquí en Perú se usa la de _coca cola en el desierto_ y _la última chupada del mango_. Del resto, se oye hablar muy poco o nada. Ah, y se usa una particularmente: *"la última tuna de la sierra"*, donde, aparte del mismo significado de las frases anteriores, está implícita una connotación peyorativa (en sentido étnico) al sujeto a quien va destinada la frase, pero es con un sarcasmo "benigno", digamos, no hiriente.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, aparte de _la última coca cola del desierto_ y _la última chupada del mango_ también recuerdo _"creerse la divina pomada"_. _La última tuna de la sierra_ no la conocía.


----------



## canceriano22

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, aparte de _la última coca cola del desierto_ y _la última chupada del mango_ también recuerdo _"creerse la divina pomada"_. _La última tuna de la sierra_ no la conocía.



Es cierto lo de l_a divina pomada_, lo de _la tuna de la sierra _es probable que sea de tiempos más recientes, y ahora muchos lo usan y entienden.


----------



## Herenya

Algunas son muy divertidas... Yo sólo conocía "creerse el no va más".


----------

